# [LINE] Mario Kart 8: All Cup Tour (RACE #2: TODAY @7PM EST)



## Temari (Nov 11, 2015)

*Profile Link-----**-------**--**PM**Timezone Link*Amichann{x}GMT - 6 | CSTJavocado{x}GMT - 8 | PSTTemari{x}GMT - 6 | CSTTrundle{x}GMT - 4 | AST




Welcome to the All Cup Tour, our Mario Kart 8 event for the One Year LINE Anniversary! Thank you sooo much for being interested in participating in this race!

This event is fairly simple, we are playing Mario Kart 8. However, it?s also not simple . . . why? We are going to play _all_ of the courses in the game in one go! Hopefully you have enough stamina (and salt) to be up for this event!

Thank you, good luck, and have fun!

Please ask any questions in this thread.




Race #1Friday, November 20that 6:00 ESTHosted by TemariRace #2Tuesday, November 24hat 7:00 ESTHosted by Javocado









150cc, All Items, All Vehicles, All Courses, No CPU, No DLC*

*If there are enough people participating with DLC, we will do a race with DLC.




..All of the courses will be random by your pick

*EXCEPT*: Mario Kart Stadium and Rainbow Road Wii U.



Mario Kart Stadium will be the first course of the tour.

Rainbow Road Wii U will be the final course.



There will be two days that races will occur. Please participate on the day that fits best with your schedule.



Up to 11 people may participate in each race, so sign up quickly!
You may not participate in more than one race.



*NOTE*: It is YOUR responsibility to send the host a friend request. Be sure you are ready to play and in the room *at least 5 minutes before the posted time*.
 
_Do not contact any of the hosts, cohosts, judges, or contributors to gain the upper hand / cheat in the festivals, bonfire events or confidential prize info otherwise you will be excluded from the event._



*To sign up?*​
?Reply to this thread with your username, your Nintendo Network ID, and which race you would like to sign up for. Example?

​*Temari, NNID: missthreadball, Race #2 on 11/24. I have the DLC.*​*

*






Participation1



First Place (of every two cups)3



Second Place (of every two cups)2



Third Place (of every two cups)1





First, second, third place are based on the places earned in every 8 courses, not individual races. This will give us 8 sets of winners. Participation is based on every 2 cups, only giving a maximum of 4 participation mushrooms.
 



The event exclusive prizes for the winner are as follows:

The person who earns the most mushrooms after the two races are over will receive

*Salt Amiibo (made by Temari)*_ - Show that you were the ultimate salt giver to those racing against you! Earn this awesome custom, still in box amiibo! Open it to scan, and maybe you will learn which character gives the most salt in the Smash Bros series. (similar but not exactly like the one pictured below)
_
*Mario plush*_ - Cute, simple Mario plush by Nintendo. He kinda looks like Luigi, but it?s still pretty awesome.
_
*Mario Kart Figures*_ - Desktop collectible figurines of your favorite Mario Kart original characters!._

**Prizes will be shipped for free to the winner. International participants are allowed, however you may have to cover some of the international shipping fees.













This will fill up as needed : )


*________Question________*​*_______________Answer_______________*​_About how long will this whole event last?_
Racing all 8 Cups will take about 2 hours. I can confirm that racing with the DLC, it takes closer to 3 hours.
_Do I have to race for the entire event?_
Although we would rather you stay for the entire event, if something happens you may leave. Point distribution is every 2 cups, so any mushrooms you earn for the event, you will still have. You receive 1 mushroom for every 2 cups played. 
_How does the mushroom distribution work?_
Mario Kart 8 allows for only 4 courses to be played before points are reset. Those 4 courses are considered "Cups". We will keep track of how many points everyone earns at the end of each Cup. Mushrooms will be awarded based on Participation and Place. The three people who have the highest amount of points after every 2 cups will be given mushrooms. Points will start at "0" again after every 2 Cups.
_Will the hosts be racing with us?_
Yes, the hosts will be racing with you, however, they will not be allowed to earn mushrooms. Their place will be a "ghost". Any place they get will be removed, and the person underneath will be replaced. For example, if I got Third Place in one race, and Trundle was a real participant and got Fourth Place, my place would be removed. Trundle would then actually be considered for Third Place and would receive his mushrooms accordingly. 
_Am I allowed to participate in both races?_
Participation is limited in this event since only 22 people are allowed. However, you may participate in both races if there is room for you. Please let us know which race is your "priority race" and you will be guaranteed a spot for that one. We will put you down for the other race, but if space is limited, you will be bumped.


 ​


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

*RACE #1*​
*DATE:* Friday, November 20th​*TIME:* 6:00pm EST
​Room hosted by: Temari (*NNID – missthreadball*)​

*Place**TBT Username**NNID*
#1Paperboy012305*
Apple-Yo147

#2The Hidden Owl*
stalecupcakes200

#3stargate*
latsias

#4SuperStar2361
SuperStar2361

#5crimsontadpoles*
crimsontadpoles

#6DarkDesertFox*
DarkDesertFox

#7BlueCheeseMonkey*
bluecheesemonkey

#8Araie*
IslandDoctor

#9Zigzag991*
Zigzag991

#10


#11


*DLC







*RACE #2*​
*DATE:* Tuesday, November 24th​*TIME:* 7:00pm EST
​Room hosted by: Javocado (*NNID – SAUCExBOSS*)​

*Place**TBT Username**NNID*
#1Yoshisaur*
LeaBriana

#2Jetix*
Gatod19

#3JeffreyAC*
TBA

#4ThomasNLD*
Naesala

#5Jinglefruit*
Jinglefruit

#6The Hidden Owl*
stalecupcakes200

#7KainAronoele*
KapawAronoele

#8Paperboy012305*
Apple-Yo147

#9


#10


#11


*DLC


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 13, 2015)

"Let the salt commence" - Temari


----------



## Kristen (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd love to join in on this!

username: stargate, NNID: latsias, race #2 on 11/24


----------



## Trundle (Nov 13, 2015)

I believe you've been properly added to the list! Even though it says you're number 1, it does not mean you are in first place, by the way. You are first place in my heart though


----------



## lars708 (Nov 13, 2015)

Good luck everyone ^^


----------



## Temari (Nov 13, 2015)

When signing up, please let us know if you have DLC as well! Thank you!



stargate said:


> I'd love to join in on this!
> 
> username: stargate, NNID: latsias, race #2 on 11/20



Hi stargate, just wanted to confirm which race you wanted to join. Race 2 is actually on Tuesday, 11/24. Would you like to be on Friday, 11/20 instead? Sorry about the confusion c:


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 13, 2015)

which rainbow road?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm joining this, I got both DLC.

Paperboy012305, NNID: Apple-Yo147, Race #1 on 11/20.

Did I do it right?


----------



## Temari (Nov 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> which rainbow road?



Rainbow Road for Wii U



Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm joining this, I got both DLC.
> 
> Paperboy012305, NNID: Apple-Yo147, Race #1 on 11/20.
> 
> Did I do it right?



Yup, thank you! I'll have Trundle add you to the list.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm joining this, I got both DLC.
> 
> Paperboy012305, NNID: Apple-Yo147, Race #1 on 11/20.
> 
> Did I do it right?



You've been added! Thanks for signing up! If you have friends that play that are on the forum, have them join too!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You've been added! Thanks for signing up! If you have friends that play that are on the forum, have them join too!


I'll try.

Also, i'm not in this for the prizes, just for the fun of it. Understand?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll try.
> 
> Also, i'm not in this for the prizes, just for the fun of it. Understand?



Sure! If you win you will be awarded the prizes but if you do not wish to receive them the prizes will go to the runner up (AFAIK).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Sure! If you win you will be awarded the prizes but if you do not wish to receive them the prizes will go to the runner up (AFAIK).


Ok, I won't be able to get the prizes because I can't get whatever from strangers and pay for them.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 14, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I believe you've been properly added to the list! Even though it says you're number 1, it does not mean you are in first place, by the way. You are first place in my heart though



That's all that matters <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temari said:


> When signing up, please let us know if you have DLC as well! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi stargate, just wanted to confirm which race you wanted to join. Race 2 is actually on Tuesday, 11/24. Would you like to be on Friday, 11/20 instead? Sorry about the confusion c:



I'm pretty sure I have all DLC!

Whoops, my bad. I won't be around for the 20th so yeah I meant the 24th. Sorry about that! ^_^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Do you know how long the races will last? I'm wondering because I was thinking of joining the first race, but it starts at 11pm for me. Because it's on a Friday night, I would be awake when it starts, but I don't want to end up staying up until 1/2am racing =.=


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Do you know how long the races will last? I'm wondering because I was thinking of joining the first race, but it starts at 11pm for me. Because it's on a Friday night, I would be awake when it starts, but I don't want to end up staying up until 1/2am racing =.=



I believe in order to get a fair distribution of points around the board, it will probably be at least two hours. Although the competitive spirit will drive you to victory if you join!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I believe in order to get a fair distribution of points around the board, it will probably be at least two hours. Although the competitive spirit will drive you to victory if you join!



Oh, OK! Hmmm... ya know what? I think I will join!

Username: SuperStar2361
NNID: SuperStar2361
Race #1 on 20/11

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and BTW, I don't have the DLC.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 14, 2015)

Please enter me for Race #1!

The Hidden Owl, DLC, NNID: stalecupcakes200


----------



## Araie (Nov 14, 2015)

Um, sorry if this is a dumb question, but where can you find your Nintendo ID for the Wii U..?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2015)

Araie said:


> Um, sorry if this is a dumb question, but where can you find your Nintendo ID for the Wii U..?



When you open up your Wii U and log into your account it should tell you what your NNID is! You had to have picked it yourself.


----------



## Araie (Nov 14, 2015)

Trundle said:


> When you open up your Wii U and log into your account it should tell you what your NNID is! You had to have picked it yourself.



Ah, okay.. the thing was, I had wanted to use my father's account so uh.. yeah. Thank you though!


----------



## Araie (Nov 14, 2015)

Finally got it! My username is Araie, and my Nintendo ID is IslandDoctor! I would like to participate in race 1. Thank you!


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2015)

Araie said:


> Finally got it! My username is Araie, and my Nintendo ID is IslandDoctor! I would like to participate in race 1. Thank you!



Sure thing! Do you have DLC?


----------



## Araie (Nov 14, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Sure thing! Do you have DLC?



Yes, all of it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2015)

Wait. Jav is the host in Race #2 now? Why?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait. Jav is the host in Race #2 now? Why?



I believe he has been the host of #2 even before we put the thread up.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait. Jav is the host in Race #2 now? Why?



It was a little mix-up.
My work schedule fluctuates, so Friday's are uncertain. However, Tuesday I'm always guaranteed off so that's why I'm running Race #2!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> It was a little mix-up.
> My work schedule fluctuates, so Friday's are uncertain. However, Tuesday I'm always guaranteed off so that's why I'm running Race #2!


Ok, so i'm joining #2 as well. Am I allowed to do that as i'm joining #1?


----------



## Temari (Nov 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, so i'm joining #2 as well. Am I allowed to do that as i'm joining #1?



You may join the second race, but only if there is room. Other people will be top priority, since you have already joined the first race.

Also, you will not receive any additional points when racing in the second race c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 15, 2015)

Temari said:


> You may join the second race, but only if there is room. Other people will be top priority, since you have already joined the first race.
> 
> Also, you will not receive any additional points when racing in the second race c:


Oh. Even if there is room, i'll still have fun.


----------



## Temari (Nov 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. Even if there is room, i'll still have fun.



Okay! I'll have trundle put your name down in parenthesis for Race #2 C:


----------



## Temari (Nov 15, 2015)

Updated the FAQ~ Please don't refrain from asking questions if you have any!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh yay the first event I can participate in!!

Yoshisaur, NNID: LeaBriana, Race #2 on 11/24. I have all of the DLC


----------



## Trundle (Nov 16, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Oh yay the first event I can participate in!!
> 
> Yoshisaur, NNID: LeaBriana, Race #2 on 11/24. I have all of the DLC



You've been added to the roster!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 16, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You've been added to the roster!


Thank you!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello! I would like to enter to the LINE All cup!
Info.:
Jetix/NNID:Gatod19/#2nd race/I have the dlc!

One question,what if we doesn't have the complete dlc/we dont have the dlc?


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 16, 2015)

I always love to do a bit of racing.

crimsontadpoles, NNID: crimsontadpoles, Race #1 on 11/20. I have the DLC.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 16, 2015)

I want to enter but I have a question, race #2 is almost empty, is there a minimum of participants required for it to happen?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 17, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I want to enter but I have a question, race #2 is almost empty, is there a minimum of participants required for it to happen?



It's very likely to fill.


----------



## Araie (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry this is rather sudden, but could you please switch me over to race #2? It turns out I'm kinda busy on Friday..


----------



## Trundle (Nov 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> Sorry this is rather sudden, but could you please switch me over to race #2? It turns out I'm kinda busy on Friday..



Sure thing  No problem at all!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It's very likely to fill.



Oh OK, first time I even see one of these  One more question, is there a way to sign up without giving away my NNID? (maybe before the race I can send a PM to everyone?) I don't like to make my NNID public, specially since it's going into a post that's not mine and therefore I can't edit it out later.


----------



## Temari (Nov 17, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Oh OK, first time I even see one of these  One more question, is there a way to sign up without giving away my NNID? (maybe before the race I can send a PM to everyone?) I don't like to make my NNID public, specially since it's going into a post that's not mine and therefore I can't edit it out later.



PM it to the host of the race you are planning to join. That way we know which one is you c:

Remember to add the host as a friend sometime before the race is scheduled! Thanks!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope we can get a full house on race #2!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 17, 2015)

Temari said:


> PM it to the host of the race you are planning to join. That way we know which one is you c:
> 
> Remember to add the host as a friend sometime before the race is scheduled! Thanks!



OK Awesome! (I thought everyone had to add me, I've never played with anyone in my WiiU).

JeffreyAC, NNID: Will PM host, Second Race and I do have the DLC


----------



## Araie (Nov 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Sure thing  No problem at all!



Gah, it turns out I can't do it at all.. sorry for entering without thinking. -Sigh-
I'm again terribly sorry for causing all these problems.. things are just complicated with me I guess, haha. Well, good luck to everyone else who will be entering!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox, NNID: DarkDesertFox, Race #1 on 11/20. I have both of the DLC packs.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2015)

The list should be fully updated! =)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 18, 2015)

Username: ThomasNLD NNID: Naesala Race #2 on 11/24. I do have the DLC.

I hope this is okay? Looking forward to it.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 19, 2015)

Bump!
Keep signing up folks and fill up these races!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Is there a closing time for entering tomorrow? I held off entering as I wasn't sure if I could, but I now doubt I'll find out until a few hours before it starts. s: (and Tuesday will probably go too late for me to stay the whole time.)


----------



## Temari (Nov 19, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Is there a closing time for entering tomorrow? I held off entering as I wasn't sure if I could, but I now doubt I'll find out until a few hours before it starts. s: (and Tuesday will probably go too late for me to stay the whole time.)



I'll accept entries up until 30 minutes before we start


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> I'll accept entries up until 30 minutes before we start



Awesome! Hopefully you'll hear from me tomorrow evening then. =D


----------



## Araie (Nov 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> I'll accept entries up until 30 minutes before we start



Oh, that's good to know! Maybe I will participate after all! Dunno though..


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Reminder that the race is tonight at 6pm EST! There is still room to enter!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm excited for the race tonight!!


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

Bluecheesemonkey, NNID: bluecheesemonkey, Race #1 on 11/20. I only have dlc pack 1.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Bump!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, Pretty certain I'm not going to make it tonight now, so sign me up for Tuesdays races. 

Jinglefruit, NNID: Jinglefruit, Race #2 on 11/24. I have the DLC.


Edit: I meant not going to make it. Christ I had no sleep last night and my typing skills apparently left me when I posted this. Sorry!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Say guys. When I race who should I be first as i'm entering this two times. Villager or Toadette?


----------



## Heyden (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say guys. When I race who should I be first as i'm entering this two times. Villager or Toadette?


"150cc, All Items, All Vehicles, All Courses, No CPU, *No DLC**"


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> "150cc, All Items, All Vehicles, All Courses, No CPU, *No DLC**"



"*If there are enough people participating with DLC, we will do a race with DLC."

Plus, I can still play as my DLC characters/karts, just not the courses. And I do see that almost all the racers on here have both the DLC packs, so its a limbo for if there's gonna be DLC included or not.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

@Temari I don't think you have added me back, I'm just wondering if you were planning on doing that closer to the race or if you missed it. ^^;


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> @Temari I don't think you have added me back, I'm just wondering if you were planning on doing that closer to the race or if you missed it. ^^;



I'll do it closer to the race c:

Also, I did say all vehicles, so you may use your DLC vehicles and characters if you would like.


----------



## Araie (Nov 20, 2015)

Wait! I um.. it turns out I can race after all! May I please join? (So sorry for last second!; Nintendo ID is IslandDoctor, and I have all DLC!)


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> I'll do it closer to the race c:
> 
> Also, I did say all vehicles, so you may use your DLC vehicles and characters if you would like.



oh geez
now I can't decide if I want to be Luigi or Izzy


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

*RACE #1 - 11/20*

Hi everyone!

With tonight's race starting soon, let me go through a few things~

• Make sure you have me added! We will *start* the race at 6pm EST. Make sure you are in the room before then. I will check the thread to make sure I didn't miss anyone, so if there are any problems, please state it in the thread.
• I will be racing with you. However, any place I get will be omitted and the person beneath me will move up.
• *We will start with Mario Kart Stadium and end with Rainbow Road Wii U.*
• Since mushrooms are awarded based on participation every 2 cups, you do not have to stay for all the courses. However, it is highly encouraged that you stay for the whole time. I understand that things may come up.
• Please *do not* choose a course multiple times. If we have played it again, please refrain from choosing it again. We are trying to replicate the original All Tour Cup that was in Mario Kart Double Dash.
• Regarding DLC, since the majority of the participants in tonight's race have the DLC, we *will do another round for DLC only after we have played through the original courses.*
• The DLC rounds *will not be random by your pick*. Please chose the races in the original order.
• Those who are able to stay for the two additional DLC rounds *will not* be awarded additional mushrooms. However, you will receive additional points towards the event exclusive prizes.​
If you have any questions please let me know~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Wait! I um.. it turns out I can race after all! May I please join? (So sorry for last second!; Nintendo ID is IslandDoctor, and I have all DLC!)



There's still room, so you may join!


----------



## Araie (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> With tonight's race starting soon, let me go through a few things~
> 
> ...



Thank goodness! Thank you so much!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

So we can choose any course as long as it's not one we've done already and it's not the DLC? Except Wario Stadium and Rainbow Road.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

AAAAAHHHH I LITERALLY FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS UNTIL JUST NOW

I'M NOT TOO LATE AM I??


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Joined!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAHHHH I LITERALLY FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS UNTIL JUST NOW
> 
> I'M NOT TOO LATE AM I??



It starts in 15 minutes!


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> So we can choose any course as long as it's not one we've done already and it's not the DLC? Except Wario Stadium and Rainbow Road.



*Mario Kart Stadium, the very first race will be Mario Kart Stadium.

The mode I have chosen is without DLC, so you will not be able to choose it c:



SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAHHHH I LITERALLY FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS UNTIL JUST NOW
> 
> I'M NOT TOO LATE AM I??



Don't worry, you're good. Please be sure to join the room!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Also just to be sure, will you be manually choosing the first/last races or will we be all voting for the same one?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> Don't worry, you're good. Please be sure to join the room!



Ohhh, OK! I just sent you a FR so I can join!


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Also just to be sure, will you be manually choosing the first/last races or will we be all voting for the same one?



Unfortunately, Nintendo doesn't allow me to choose the first course, so we will be all voting for the same course.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> Unfortunately, Nintendo doesn't allow me to choose the first course, so we will be all voting for the same course.



Cool beans. Also I think someone disconnected. ><


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

By the way, if I hop out at anytime before we start the race, I am adding friend requests.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

2 minnnuuuuttteeesss


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

wait where and how do i enter the room ><"


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Starting now~ Good luck everyone!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Nov 20, 2015)

Zigzag991, NNID: Zigzag991, Race #1 on 11/20. I have the DLC!


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

How do i grt in the room nothings appearing


----------



## Amichann (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> How do i grt in the room nothings appearing



I don't think Temari has added you yet. After the first race she will~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, and I'm just playing for fun. Not getting those prizes or anything.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

I seriously should've practiced before this LOL I haven't played since last month.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I seriously should've practiced before this LOL I haven't played since last month.



me too lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I seriously should've practiced before this LOL I haven't played since last month.


Aww, poor you. What's your mii name?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> me too lmao


And you too.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww, poor you. What's your mii name?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you too.



Im not in yet ;/


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww, poor you. What's your mii name?



I'm Will.

You guys are pretty good! Kudos to keeping me on my feet lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also, seeing as i'm not playing for the prizes and for the fun of it, you could call me a CPU.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

I got so unlucky with getting hit with powerups on Rainbow Road. I almost finished fifth, but ended up being 9th.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm Will.
> 
> You guys are pretty good! Kudos to keeping me on my feet lol.


Thx, i'm pretty good at this series. I do get saltified sometimes.

GL to yourself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys are really good! *is totally not salty about almost being third in Thwomp Ruins*

...And that fourth race ended up being on Rainbow Road. .-.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> You guys are really good! *is totally not salty about almost being third in Thwomp Ruins*
> 
> ...And that fourth race ended up being on Rainbow Road. .-.



Oh the Rainbow Road we are talking about it the one for WiiU. *All other Rainbow Roads are fine to choose.*


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

5th place is good enough ;P


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Amichann said:


> Oh the Rainbow Road we are talking about it the one for WiiU. *All other Rainbow Roads are fine to choose.*



Ohhhh OK! I guess it's easy to get confused seeing as there's at least two Rainbow Roads.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YYYYAAAAAASSSSS I CAME SECOND!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

The first lap really determines how well you will do... if you start out bad you normally stay in the back XD


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

Whoops, I got a comm error there


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool, I won the 2nd silver trophy in a row. Cool.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been doing pretty well in these past couple of races!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

I WAS IN 1ST FOR LIKE A LAP 

and then ofc i got hit by a red shell and 7 people went ahead of me XDD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I WAS IN 1ST FOR LIKE A LAP
> 
> and then ofc i got hit by a red shell and 7 people went ahead of me XDD


Wow, that's saltiness for ya.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol I loved going head to head with the other Rosalina on the snow level.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry, communication error for some odd reason...Room's up again!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol I loved going head to head with the other Rosalina on the snow level.



That was me XD I was pretty close to being first then, but then you got ahead of me at the last second!

And nooooo comm error whyyyyyy ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Aww I got the communication error.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Another error. ><


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't know what's up with the communication errors, but please choose Sunshine Airport again!


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

what is up with this connection ;(


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

We were in the middle of doing Sunshine Airport and I got disconnected ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good to see I'm not the only one ;;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

*ERROR!* We all have to pick Sunshine Airport cause it was picked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

BTW is anyone keeping track of the tracks we've raced in?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> BTW is anyone keeping track of the tracks we've raced in?



I have them on a notepad on my computer. I started naming the tracks generic names since I didn't know their actual names lol.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Sometimes Mario Kart kicks everyone if the internet drops for one person. If it happens again, please stay updated with the thread~


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

Are we waiting on someone?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Welp I guess we aren't doing the airport XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

are you kidding


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys. Choose Sunshine Airport please. Thanks.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

error again??


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Welp I guess we aren't doing the airport XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> are you kidding




I actually started laughing when the other one was picked


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Welp I guess we aren't doing the airport XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> are you kidding


Sure we are. It was picked while we all errored.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh haha, glad it wasn't someones internet again.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 20, 2015)

I feel like following a chess match on the radio


----------



## Araie (Nov 20, 2015)

Ugh, now I have to go.. sorry.. it wasn't like I was going to win anyway, haha..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ugh, now I have to go.. sorry..


Thx for joining! ^.^


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

It's taking me several retries to reconnect, so maybe it's me. I've never had this happen before.

Since I'm only playing for fun, I'll play a single player match while you guys play for a while. Let me know if the disconnects stop while I'm away


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

I disconnected everyone because Sunshine Airport wasn't chosen lol.

We're waiting on one person right now, if they don't appear in a minute, I will begin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crimsontadpoles said:


> It's taking me several retries to reconnect, so maybe it's me. I've never had this happen before.
> 
> Since I'm only playing for fun, I'll play a single player match while you guys play for a while. Let me know if the disconnects stop while I'm away



Okay thanks for letting us know! We will get started then~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

; ; this is killing me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

SO MANY ERRORS!!! Call it a night and do it another time?


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

Every time I start getting closer to the front we disconnect.. and last time I had an 8 prize too ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> ; ; this is killing me



same


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

I have no idea why it continues to disconnect. Remember, please don't stop racing. If one person stops racing or doesn't race at all, Mario Kart disconnects everyone.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Uggggh so many errors ;-;


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

Disconnected again.. it shouldn't be me- I've been playing online all day with no issues.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol, yeah. We're calling it a night. GG Everyone! (Its just a joke)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

um ok someone's wifi is really bad and it isnt mine


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

These are the only times I've had errors while playing online so it can't be me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

It aint mine, my internet is working fine.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> These are the only times I've had errors while playing online so it can't be me



Same for me, so it can't be me, either.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm gonna open the room up again. Hopefully these problems won't continue;; I know my internet is okay, since the Wii is right next to the router at home lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

who is sunny?


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> who is sunny?



ZigZagidkthenumbers on the forums


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

What even happened at the last second

Yaaay, box physics.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> ZigZagidkthenumbers on the forums



Ok, you know it might be me... I just got disconnected and now I'm spectating. I'm gonna turn off my laptop.

Unless you guys started wo me?


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

If the disconnects are still happening, then it's definitely not me since I did a bit of single player.

I'll try and rejoin the multiplayer fun

Edit: It's saying cannot connect to the server, so it's on my end as well. Since I can connect to the internet, maybe there's something wrong with Nintendo's servers in Europe


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Why are all my favourites being picked now ;-;

First it was 64 Rainbow Road, now Mount Wario.

I wanted to do all the best ones last... if i was able to race until the end.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

On a hot streak with the silver trophs.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

*Courses That Have Been Played*
(Will updated after every cup)

Mario Kart Stadium
Thwomp Ruins
Sweet Sweet Canyon
Rainbow Road 64

Grumble Volcano
Sherbert Land
Music Park
Cheap Cheap Beach

Sunshine Airport
Electrodome
Mount Wario
Piranha Plant Slide

Mario Circuit
Toad Harbor
Shy Guy Falls
Donut Plains

Water Park
Moo Moo Meadows
Mario Circuit GBA
Bone Dry Ruins

Tick Tock Clock
Twisted Mansion
Toad's Turnpike
Dolphin Shoals

Bowser's Castle
DK Jungle
Cloudtop Cruise
Wario Stadium

Dry Dry Desert
Yoshi Valley
Royal Raceway 64
Rainbow Road Wii U


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm giving up now. I cannot connect to the online at all in Mario Kart. It's nothing wrong with my internet since I can access Miiverse just fine on my Wii U.

Anyway, I'll just go to bed now instead. Having fun racing everyone


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

everytime i'm like 3rd place someone decides to throw 3 red shells at me UGH


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

omg bronze trophy again

and this is totally unrelated but hazel has only been in my town for one in game day and already eugene has made her wear one of my designs


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Blue shell </3

Edit: Lucky me. Blue shell again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Blue shell </3


That guy earned me 1st place two times thanks to that shell.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

I accidentally chose one we already did, I'm sorry >.<


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Blue shell </3



with love, from me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> That guy earned me 1st place two times thanks to that shell.



DANG IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

tfw you hit yourself with your own shell


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

uggggh another two favourite tracks </3

And to anyone who read my last post, yes i have been playing acnl between races.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> with love, from me


Thx! Let us be friends for all eternity. (That is, if you want to)


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

I red shelled someone with a bomb and cost myself third place rip

I've accepted the fact that I'm going to lose lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

YES! This round's golden trophy goes to me!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

y'all are too good for me omg


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

aLRIGHT, WHO THREW THAT BLUE SHELL AT THE LAST SECOND

IT HIT ME AS WELL AS WHOEVER WAS IN THE LEAD AND I ENDED UP SIXTH


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

omg i stink at this x_x

items will be the death of me

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> aLRIGHT, WHO THREW THAT BLUE SHELL AT THE LAST SECOND
> 
> IT HIT ME AS WELL AS WHOEVER WAS IN THE LEAD AND I ENDED UP SIXTH



LOL YW


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I WAS FIRST

YEEEEEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Water Park #too salty 4 me.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> omg i stink at this x_x
> 
> items will be the death of me
> 
> ...



Omg u and ur blue shells

Staaaaaaahp </333333333333


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Phew. Got hit by a blue shell again and it almost cost me the race.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

I HATE COWS


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

ANT IM HATING YOU SO MUCH RN

I WAS IN 2ND OMG


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

after I said I accepted defeat I started to come close to 1st wtf


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally, justice has been served with the blue shell.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ANT IM HATING YOU SO MUCH RN
> 
> I WAS IN 2ND OMG


IM SO SORRY!!!

Looks like i'm not gonna get a trophy this round.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

finally got in the top 3 yayyyy


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

the game does not want me to place 3rd


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> IM SO SORRY!!!
> 
> Looks like i'm not gonna get a trophy this round.



XDDD ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Finally, justice has been served with the blue shell.



But that almost hit me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

3RD AGAIN WOOOO

yet im stilled ranked at 6th otl


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> XDDD ITS ALL GOOD


Nice!

Hey, I got a bronze, what a relief I guess.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

YAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS SILVER TROPHY DDDDDD


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

all i could think of was jb while playing the course


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

3rd again!!! good start for once lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

i hit myself with a green shell ugggggh


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> i hit myself with a green shell ugggggh



ive done that like 3 times lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

how did everyone pass me all of a sudden i was so far behind otl


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> *Courses That Have Been Played*
> (Will updated after every cup)
> 
> Mario Kart Stadium
> ...



Its that course we picked, not Dry Dry Ruins.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

I just keep on picking bowsers castle cuz i knoq we havent been there yet


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

tmw your own green shell turns against u


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Self sniped, that's what its called.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Aw man i was fourth at the end that time


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

tmw you realize you've been getting 6th in each cup

._.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh snap

Now that weve raced in bowsers castle idek what course to vote for

Heeeeeeeelp


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey, I did the saltiness, the reversed way! I got salted to 7th, then I rocketed back up to 2nd.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Geez, I got hit by 4 red shells in a row that round. Two sent me off the edge.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its that course we picked, not Dry Dry Ruins.



Ooops, sorry, I'll fix it. I'm writing most of these down by memory, so please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

whoever placed those bananas in that shortcut,
))))))))))))


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> whoever placed those bananas in that shortcut,
> ))))))))))))


Weren't me, I placed them at the low part of the end of the course.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

ANT CUT IN FRONT OF ME CAUSING ME TO BE FIFTH THEN WILL HIT ME AND GOT TO 7TH WHEN I WAS THIRD THE WHOLE TIME OMFG


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

plz plz plz im hoping i get a trophy at least once

- - - Post Merge - - -

wtf i was in 8th for such a long time and i only got bananas

this is making me so mad rn and once again i got 6th


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Ugh 7th again

Rly didn't do well that time


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> plz plz plz im hoping i get a trophy at least once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i feel you when im in last i get mushrooms and coins

also thank you @temay for costing me second :'( well played


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

I hope u enjoyed that blue shell


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I hope u enjoyed that blue shell


I sure did, and whoever did get his by that Bob-omb at the end, I hope someone enjoys that. I do.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Aaaaaaahhhhh last race!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

stargate said:


> also thank you @temay for costing me second :'( well played



no problem

Haha jk, but I'm not racing for mushrooms so it's all good


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't forget, I think we'll do the DLC next after Rainbow Road.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't care if Tyler won 1st in Rainbow Road, I won the gold trophy fair and square.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, is the DLC next?


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you for playing tonight everyone! If you want to stick around for the DLC, please join the new room!

We'll tally up mushroom points and post the results later tonight. Thanks again for participating!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, that was fun! GG everyone!

As I'm probably the only one who doesn't have the DLC, I can't race with you guys anymore. Oh well... even if I did have the DLC, I probably wouldn't carry on racing anyway because it's 1:30am here.

Night, everyone!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't care if Tyler won 1st in Rainbow Road, I won the gold trophy fair and square.



Good job?

Are there any points for doing DLC? If not, I'm going to stop here since I'm burned out.


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Good job?
> 
> Are there any points for doing DLC? If not, I'm going to stop here since I'm burned out.



Mushroom points, no, but you will earn points towards the event exclusive prizes.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

where are y'all at </3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh and hey, don't reward me with prizes plz?


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Well, that was fun! GG everyone!
> 
> As I'm probably the only one who doesn't have the DLC, I can't race with you guys anymore. Oh well... even if I did have the DLC, I probably wouldn't carry on racing anyway because it's 1:30am here.
> 
> Night, everyone!



Thanks for playing with us! Goodnight!


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh and hey, don't reward me with prizes plz?



I'm aware that you are participating for fun, so you don't have to worry c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

stargate said:


> where are y'all at </3


Its still going on, if you have the DLC.

We all start *in order* from the Egg Cup, Triforce Cup, Crossing Cup and the Bell cup. So if a course isn't picked in the right order, the OC will error. Right?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

I have to go, thanks!


----------



## Temari (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> We all start *in order* from the Egg Cup, Triforce Cup, Crossing Cup and the Bell cup. So if a course isn't picked in the right order, the OC will error. Right?



I assumed more people were going to join, so you may choose a random course from the DLC pack.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

Temari said:


> I assumed more people were going to join, so you may choose a random course from the DLC pack.


Ok, cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like DarkDesertFox and I are the elites here. Maybe because it is.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, cool!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel like DarkDesertFox and I are the elites here. Maybe because it is.



Dude, I'm just here to have some fun. Even if you have skill, the game involves a lot of luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to call it a night. I'm out of energy. Thanks for hosting this! I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had fun too. Thx so much for hosting this, i'll visit the next one real soon!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, cool!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel like DarkDesertFox and I are the elites here. Maybe because it is.



I'm usually pretty decent, but tonight I'm not doing too well.
Plus, as DarkDesertFox said, it takes luck too. Like not getting blue shelled while in first place, costing you the race.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even though I've come in last almost every race, I've had fun too. Thanks for hosting this!

I'm out though, it's late and I'm super tired.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2015)

stargate said:


> I'm usually pretty decent, but tonight I'm not doing too well.
> Plus, as DarkDesertFox said, it takes luck too. Like not getting blue shelled while in first place, costing you the race.


Ik its all about luck, but it takes skill too. So its a little bit of both.

Anyway, i'm done for the night. GG y'all!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 20, 2015)

I hope everyone had fun in tonight's race!!


----------



## Araie (Nov 20, 2015)

Even though I wasn't there very long, good game to all!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking forward to Race #2 on Tuesday.
Hopefully we could at least double up on sign-ups.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 21, 2015)

Weird, I played some Mario Kart 8 with other people today, and I had absolutely no problems at all. It felt like some of the problems with race #1 yesterday was on my end, but I don't think they all were.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 22, 2015)

Bump!

Enjoy the coolest thing that I've ever done in Mario Kart 8!

https://vid.me/TJsS


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Bump!
> 
> Enjoy the coolest thing that I've ever done in Mario Kart 8!
> 
> https://vid.me/TJsS



Haha, that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 23, 2015)

Omg, this is awesome :0 Is there still room for race #2? If so..

KainAronoele, NNID: KapawAronoele, Race #2 on 11/24. I have the DLC. Link is my baby.


----------



## Temari (Nov 23, 2015)

*Race #1 Results!!*

Sorry about the delay for results everyone! Work got in the way and I had no time to post.

The winners for the first event are...
*1st Place* - DarkDesertFox
*2nd Place* - Paperboy012305
*3rd Place* - ZigZag991

Congratulations for winning!

However, since Paperboy012305 was playing for fun, mushroom points will be awarded to the next in line. Therefore the winners of the mushroom points are DarkDesertFox, ZigZag991, and SuperStar2361. To see how many mushroom points you have, and all the prizes you can earn, check out the main event thread here : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334269

Thanks for participating in the first race! I hope we'll get many participants in the next one tomorrow!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm glad I won 2nd. But wait, I had no idea you could exchange mushrooms for prizes on TBT too. You never said it on this thread.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 23, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2015)

If there is space, I would like to enter for the second tournament! I'll be sure to practice beforehand... I think Friday was just unlucky for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 23, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> If there is space, I would like to enter for the second tournament! I'll be sure to practice beforehand... I think Friday was just unlucky for me.


Ironically, it wasn't even Friday the 13th. But gl practicing!


----------



## Temari (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm glad I won 2nd. But wait, I had no idea you could exchange mushrooms for prizes on TBT too. You never said it on this thread.



This thread was made in spite of the line celebration, and since its been a thing for over a week now, I assumed people would know what it is by now. 

It's on the thread that the reason for the race is for the line celebration. There's also links to the main event celebration thread, with all the prizes. I've mentioned it multiple times, so its unfortunate that you missed on that.


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm glad I won 2nd. But wait, I had no idea you could exchange mushrooms for prizes on TBT too. You never said it on this thread.





#Peopledontread2k15


----------



## Temari (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> If there is space, I would like to enter for the second tournament! I'll be sure to practice beforehand... I think Friday was just unlucky for me.



I'll make sure Trundle adds you! Just wanted to remind you that entering again will not allow you to earn additional mushrooms, but your participation will help you towards the event exclusive prizes.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm glad I won 2nd. But wait, I had no idea you could exchange mushrooms for prizes on TBT too. You never said it on this thread.




Mushrooms or prizes will not be rewarded per your request

I would love tell to you to read my tag line but here we are:














Another Edit: As you can see there is a main thread link in right under the header, why would we have such a link if this was the main thread?

If you did read the entire main post you would also see that we have mentioned the one year line celebration which some users have links in their signatures.

As well as mushroom points, why would participation mushroom points or any mushroom points go to the event if the top three will win the prizes without needing the mushrooms?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Just to be sure, I only need to add Javocado, right? I have never played with online people on the WiiU.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> If there is space, I would like to enter for the second tournament!



Just making sure someone saw this! : )


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Just making sure someone saw this! : )





Temari said:


> I'll make sure Trundle adds you! Just wanted to remind you that entering again will not allow you to earn additional mushrooms, but your participation will help you towards the event exclusive prizes.



I believe Temari replied to you... it just got buried haha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> I believe Temari replied to you... it just got buried haha



Oh haha, thanks! I missed it while scanning ><


----------



## Amichann (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Just to be sure, I only need to add Javocado, right? I have never played with online people on the WiiU.



Yup! Just send him a request and he'll add you before the race begins.


----------



## Temari (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey everyone! Just a reminder that there still is time to sign up for the second All Cup Tour race today!
You have *until 7PM EST!* Send a friend request to Javocado's NNID.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

It's actually going down at 4pm PST yall.
Sorry for the quick change and change back.

But yeah, shoot me a friend request and you'll be good.
If you can't get em through, I'll be clearing my friends list an hour prior to racing. I'll also be sending everyone who is signed up for Race #2 a VM to remind them of today's event. Thank you and I hope you're all ready to eat me dust.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

double double with a side of animal style fries


----------



## Trundle (Nov 24, 2015)

Everything should be updated!


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

Excited! Won't win, but will still be fun xD
Should at least practice how to drift since my sharp turns are no match for this speed..


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Haven't played in forever! I hope I'll have time to practice before the race, otherwise is probably going to be embarrassing


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

I have only had my Wii U for two weeks so I'm sure everyone will kick my butt. Good luck later!!

Excuse my ignorance on the matter but I have never joined a group before- Is adding Javocado (already did) the only thing I need to do? I assume I'll get some kind of invite to join or is there a place I need to go?

Thought I better ask before the time to race comes around


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I have only had my Wii U for two weeks so I'm sure everyone will kick my butt. Good luck later!!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance on the matter but I have never joined a group before- Is adding Javocado the only thing I need to do (already did)? I assume I'll get some kind of invite to join or is there a place I need to go?
> 
> Thought I better ask before the time to race comes around



I'm interested in the answer too.


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I have only had my Wii U for two weeks so I'm sure everyone will kick my butt. Good luck later!!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance on the matter but I have never joined a group before- Is adding Javocado (already did) the only thing I need to do? I assume I'll get some kind of invite to join or is there a place I need to go?
> 
> Thought I better ask before the time to race comes around





JeffreyAC said:


> I'm interested in the answer too.



Pretty sure that's it. Just have him added, then about 5 - 10mins before race time, go into online one player and find him. He should have a room hosted, so just click on Join or whatever and you'll be put in and ready to go when it starts.

Unless they have other requirements but that's the just of it.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Pretty sure that's it. Just have him added, then about 5 - 10mins before race time, go into online one player and find him. He should have a room hosted, so just click on Join or whatever and you'll be put in and ready to go when it starts.
> 
> Unless they have other requirements but that's the just of it.



Awesome! Thanks, sounds easy enough


----------



## Temari (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Awesome! Thanks, sounds easy enough



Kain is correct! As long as you have Javocado added and enter Online One Player, go down to friends and you should see him hosting a room.

Race is in a little under an hour~ I hope you all are ready!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm ready to do this, maybe to actually get the mushrooms this time. Either if I don't, i'll still have fun.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

What's up everyone??

We're gonna go live with racing in roughly 35 minutes, but I thought I would let you guys know some important stuff!







Make sure to have my NNID added (SAUCExBOSS) if you would like to participate. *We will begin racing at 4pm PST.* Make sure have joined the room I am hosting before then. It will be up 10-15 minutes prior to the start of races. I will keep an eye on the thread to make sure everyone is present and everything is sailing smooth.






I'm going to race with the lot of you, but as a host, I cannot earn any mushrooms. Any place I finish in will be omitted and the person below me will move up.






 We will be playing all the Non-DLC courses today, so please do not select DLC courses. *We will be starting with Mario Kart Stadium and ending with Rainbow Road Wii U.* Feel free to choose anything Non-DLC in between, just know that we will be starting and finishing with the bolded courses. Do not select a course multiple times. We are trying to recreate the All Cup Tour from Mario Kart Double Dash!






 Since mushrooms are awarded based on participation every 2 cups, you do not have to stay for every cup. However, it is highly encouraged that you stay the entire duration. It's all good if things come up though!






 If a communication error occurs, please re-join my room and choose the course that was dropped.






 Also keep in mind that if you don't race, it drops for everyone. If you're looking or have to leave, please try and leave after the race and not in the middle of it.






 If you have any additional questions, feel free to ask in here, where I or one of my great hosts will get back to you with haste.






 Jav fun!!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Daisy is ready to kick a$$.

Is there anything I have to do to activate the microphone? I'm not gonna use the gamepad, in case that is important.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm ready to do this, maybe to actually get the mushrooms this time. Either if I don't, i'll still have fun.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...DAY-7PM-EST)&p=5855638&viewfull=1#post5855638


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

YE BOI

ready freddy


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

Just cause I'm the host, doesn't mean I'll be going easy on yall.
Bring ya A-game!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Is there anything I have to do to activate the microphone? I'm not gonna use the gamepad, in case that is important.



???


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...DAY-7PM-EST)&p=5855638&viewfull=1#post5855638


Oh yeah. Well, i'll try to do my best to get in 2nd again so the person in 4th will rocket up to 3rd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Just cause I'm the host, doesn't mean I'll be going easy on yall.
> Bring ya A-game!


He ain't kidding, really. I raced with him and man he has the skill luck inside him.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

im gonna fail but ILL HAVE FUN


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

Can we still use DLC characters and vehicles?


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah. Well, i'll try to do my best to get in 2nd again so the person in 4th will rocket up to 3rd.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He ain't kidding, really. I raced with him and man he has the skill luck inside him.



Good luck, jav is hard to beat. Always picks rainbow road -_-


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

According to the list we all have the DLC, why are we not using it?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

Room's up guys and gals!!!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Omg idk who it is but your Mii looks like Hank Hill and I love it so much.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Good luck, jav is hard to beat. Always picks rainbow road -_-


Which rainbow road? The Wii U one isn't a challenge to me.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> im gonna fail but ILL HAVE FUN



Me too looool

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Temari (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> According to the list we all have the DLC, why are we not using it?



Jav doesn't have time to do it with the DLC, tonight unfortunately


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> im gonna fail but ILL HAVE FUN


I didn't know that was you, as i'm not used to your avatar right now. Did you change your mii's name to Jeff?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't know that was you, as i'm not used to your avatar right now. Did you change your mii's name to Jeff?



I'm Jeff


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I'm Jeff


Oh. Your mii just mistook me for him. My bad.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 24, 2015)

hOI! 
I can't tell if anything is being said on the voice chat at all, so are we jut going through the tracks in order?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

NO WAY

I GOT 1ST LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> hOI!
> I can't tell if anything is being said on the voice chat at all, so are we jut going through the tracks in order?



We are saving Rainbow Road for last, all the others are chosen by random selection!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> hOI!
> I can't tell if anything is being said on the voice chat at all, so are we jut going through the tracks in order?



Me voice chat isn't working.
But we starting with MKS and ending with Rainbow Road Wii U with anything in between(Non-DLC)!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow Will, that practice you took really paid off! Though, this is just the beginning.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 24, 2015)

Remember guys, it's all random in between except the first course, Mario Kart Stadium and last course, Rainbow Road (WiiU)!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow Will, that practice you took really paid off! Though, this is just the beginning.



HAHA I didn't even practice much! True, ; D I'm gonna try my best though! Friday helped me get in the groove again.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

I had some great skills on that one to land me in last


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

3rd is pretty swell! Last time I didn't even place. XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

This lag is too powerful! I can't even press the L button to get an item by force. It'll give me a better chance to get salted that way.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

But hey, 2nd again.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This lag is too powerful! I can't even press the L button to get an item by force. It'll give me a better chance to get salted that way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But hey, 2nd again.



Lag is so bad!

and lol 2nd is your jam


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Lag is so bad!
> 
> and lol 2nd is your jam


Yes, i'm like a magnet for 2nd place.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I had some great skills on that one to land me in last



I hit you with a shell, sorry 



Paperboy012305 said:


> This lag is too powerful! I can't even press the L button to get an item by force.



Me neither!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

DARN IT JAV! I thought I had you on that 2nd lap.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 24, 2015)

List of courses we've gone through~

*Cup 1*
Mario Kart Stadium
Sherbert Land 
Cheap Cheap Beach
Moo Moo Meadows

*Cup 2*
N64 Toad's Turnpike 
DK Jungle
Mario Circuit
Sunshine Airport

*Cup 3*
Tick Tock Clock
Bowser's Castle
Piranha Plant Slide
Dry Dry Desert

*Cup 4*
Bone Dry Dunes
Music Park
Mount Wario
Cloudtop Cruise

*Cup 5*
Yoshi's Valley
Toad's Harbor
Donut Plains
Grumble Volcano

*Cup 6*
Rainbow Road 64
Royal Raceway
Wario Stadium
Shy Guy Falls


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

1st place Y'all! And so is Jav.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm having horrible luck with items lol. Chillin' in 9th and I get green turtle shells... what the heck?!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm having horrible luck with items lol. Chillin' in 9th and I get green turtle shells... what the heck?!



I had that happen last tournament... :' ( I feel ya.


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I had that happen last tournament... :' ( I feel ya.



Same xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Couldn't picking random pick a course we've done already?
Just checking cuz would hate to waste that time


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

At least Yoshi is cute when he cries when I fail him xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

3rd to 8th because of one shell....


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

3 red shells!!! WTF?! I was second


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

You know what? Lets just say that Dry Dry Desert was too salty for ALL OF US!!! Also I won 1st again.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

OMG whoever hit me with the red turtle at the end of that I am coming for you! I was in 2nd right before that finish line and ended up with 9th. RIP


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> 3 red shells!!! WTF?! I was second



hehehe

sry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> OMG whoever hit me with the red turtle at the end of that I am coming for you! I was in 2nd right before that finish line and ended up with 9th. RIP



LALALA


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> At least Yoshi is cute when he cries when I fail him xD



Link tires to give himself a concussion...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hehehe
> 
> sry
> 
> ...



i will end you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk i'll never get you back here in last lmao


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

I hope you're all proud, you're making Daisy cry


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

I won 1st again!? Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I won 1st again!? Wow, thank you so much!



why are you thanking us?? you think we let you win first?? heh


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

Yo, Jetix.
Stop choosing Random.

We were gonna finish off with Rainbow Road.

But to make up for that slip-up, we are going to play the two courses that we just played (Donut Plains and Toad Harbor)
So please choose one of these courses!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> why are you thanking us?? you think we let you win first?? heh


I'm just joking, and naww man.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Yo, Jetix.
> Stop choosing Random.
> 
> We were gonna finish off with Rainbow Road.
> ...



Sorry, didn't get this.


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 24, 2015)

That was my fear v .v

Anyway, I do have to go, dinner time (thought it'd be later since parents were working late)
Ty for the chance though and sorry I was the suckiest :3 lol


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Eek Sorry the forum wasn't loading for me so I didn't see about donut plains or toad harbor :c


----------



## Amichann (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I won 1st again!? Wow, thank you so much!


how old are you


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Yo, Jetix.
> Stop choosing Random.
> 
> We were gonna finish off with Rainbow Road.
> ...



Oh, TBT was down, I just saw this


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

HAHA I assumed since we didn't get the right course again that we would disconnect lel


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Amichann said:


> how old are you


17.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Then I accidentally clicked the wrong one. I'm gr8 at this. At least it finally didn't pick me lol


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

*STOP CHOOSING RANDOM JETIX*


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Can we choose whatever now


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

So, after Donut Plains or an other course, Rainbow Road is next?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, after Donut Plains or an other course, Rainbow Road is next?



There's at least another cup.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry for getting confused. Oi. lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> There's at least another cup.


Oh. When he said were gonna finish off with Rainbow Road, I thought he said now. Lol!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Which ones are left?


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

N64 Rainbow Road hasn't been played yet. Not 100% on the rest

- - - Post Merge - - -

Peach Raceway (or w.e. it's called) also hasn't been played??
edit: Royal Raceway


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Which ones are left?


Go to page 29. Amichann has the courses we already did in her post.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

LOL I FAILED


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

I cry every time I play that course because I wish it was 3 full laps


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

jetix left i think


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

I have no idea which ones are left...,

- - - Post Merge - - -

The list is no good since I have no idea which ones are left... and there is no time to figure it out...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Thwomp Ruins and then that Candy one in the first cup (idk it's name)
Not sure on the remaining 5 (not including Rainbow Road)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Mario Circuit, Sweet sweet canyon, the ghost one to name a few


----------



## Amichann (Nov 24, 2015)

List of courses we've gone through~

*Cup 1*
Mario Kart Stadium
Sherbert Land 
Cheap Cheap Beach
Moo Moo Meadows

*Cup 2*
N64 Toad's Turnpike 
DK Jungle
Mario Circuit
Sunshine Airport

*Cup 3*
Tick Tock Clock
Bowser's Castle
Piranha Plant Slide
Dry Dry Desert

*Cup 4*
Bone Dry Dunes
Music Park
Mount Wario
Cloudtop Cruise

*Cup 5*
Yoshi's Valley
Toad's Harbor
Donut Plains
Grumble Volcano

*Cup 6*
Rainbow Road 64
Royal Raceway
Wario Stadium
Shy Guy Falls

*Cup 7*
Water Park
Dolphin Shoals
Electrodrome
Mario Circuit

*Cup 8*
Sweet Sweet Canyon
Thwomp Ruins
Twisted Mansion 
Rainbow Road WiiU


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

A couple more I saw were Twisted Mansion, Dolphin Shoals, & Electrodome. I think we've done all of the courses from past games.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm, never thought i'd win 1st in Dolphin Shoals. As I hate the course.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

Thwomp Ruins, Sweet Sweet Canyon, & Twisted Mansion are left before Rainbow Road


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Thwomp Ruins, Sweet Sweet Canyon, & Twisted Mansion are left before Rainbow Road



like lol the only one im good at is sweet sweet canyon rip


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet, twisted, XXXX and rainbow... which one is XXXX?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Sweet, twisted, XXXX and rainbow... which one is XXXX?



thwomp ruins


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Sweet, twisted, XXXX and rainbow... which one is XXXX?



Thwomp which just came up so Twisted is the only one left


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

We down to Twisted Mansion and then what you've all been waiting for, RAINBOW ROAD!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

WHAT!? I used the star and I fell off that shortcut ramp. WTH?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, thanks


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

This gives me bad memories of Rainbow Road from Mario Kart Wii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Congrats everyone who beat me! (which I think was everyone haha)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha, tie for second with Ant xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Man, rainbow road was a bit crummy. But I hope y'all had a good time! Ik I did.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats guys!! I had a BUNCH of fun!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Haha, tie for second with Ant xD


That's awesome!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 24, 2015)

At least I got enough coins for a new kart thingy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey. If you would accept a bonus race with only racing on the DLC tracks i'm up for it. Yoshi Circuit will be first, and Big Blue will be last.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2015)

Fun stuff yall.
Thanks for coming on through!

Results will be posted sometime soon!!


----------

